# 645CI Vs E39 M5



## ttdmac (Jan 26, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I'm new to this board, and I have a dilemma.
I was at the Detroit Auto Show and saw the 645, and instantly wanted to buy it.
Today going to my dealer, with all intentions of putting my deposit down to hold my place for one, I see not one, but two E39 M5s staring at me as I walked in the showroom.
Both are stickered at under 49K. Both are 2001 with 32K and 40K miles on the odo.
Best colors too......Titanium Silver and Jet Black.

What do I do?
My idea was to get the 645CI on a 2yr lease and see if I want the M6 or E60 M5 when they become available.
I just don't want to pass up a clean M5 at those prices.

HELP!!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

645Ci is more modern, safer, and most importantly, it will probably handle better than a stock M5 while being only a tad slower 0 to 60.

On the other hand, M5 is a classic BMW in and out... And on top of that, it's an *///M*! 

Personally, I don't like the idea of a used car, so in your situation I would go for the 645Ci. If I was to buy new, though, give me an E39 M5  And that's almost what I did... except that when I bought it, the new 5er or 6er were not out yet.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Drive both and come home in the one that feels the best to you?


 :slap:

Dude, the point of internet is that WE get to influence THEM. Otherwise, what's the point? :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> :slap:
> 
> Dude, the point of internet is that WE get to influence THEM. Otherwise, what's the point? :dunno:
> 
> :angel:


:lmao:

:thumbup:

OK, the 645ci is a GT, thought and designed for one driver and one passenger, comfy and easy on long trips 

The E39M5, on the other hand, is a full-size sedan. And yes, there's an M machine living under the hood, 'nuff said


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

ttdmac said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm new to this board, and I have a dilemma.
> I was at the Detroit Auto Show and saw the 645, and instantly wanted to buy it.
> ...


Dreyer-Reinbold in Carmel, right? If so, yeah, the black one on the showroom floor caught my eye, too! I'm out of the market for now, but if I were a player I'd take the JB one. And this from someone who's sworn never to buy a black vehicle again.

Of course, I'm no fan of the new 6er, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

Why not get the M5 now, and in 3 years move up (down?) to the 6er or E60 M5 if it still strikes your fancy?


----------



## Moto (Feb 12, 2004)

I am biased here because I have a 2002 M5 - but here goes...

I would be suprised if the 645 had better suspension and handling than the M5. Lets remember that - while the stock M5 suspension is not the absolute greatest - it is still very capable and can turn in skidpad results equal to dedicated sport machinery (C5 vettes, etc.). Minor tweaking or a set of coilovers can turn the M5 into a remarkably sprite handler...not M3 quick - but just as capable in terms of total grip......

The 645 is about 250 lbs. lighter - but is also down on power by almost 70hp. 0-60 both cars are probably in the same ballpark with a slight nod to the M5....40-100 I think the M5 would have a clear advantage....

The M5 is a more dedicated performance car IMHO. The 6 Series is a GT.

I have not driven the 6 series - so it may be the better car. I do know that the M5 is an amazing piece of machinery...massive torque...punch it in any gear any speed and you get a giant kick in the backside. The feel of the M5 and its telepathic sense of the road is a huge draw. Plus - the major depreciation is done with the 2001 M5 - and you'll own it whereas leasing the 6 series is just renting the car for a few years...nothing wrong with that but I prefer to own my vehicles.

Drive both...you can't lose either way......that way you know for sure what fits YOU the best.


----------

